# Ukrainian Foreign Legion



## Kelly Paul Cresswell (Mar 3, 2022)

If anyone is looking to go to Ukraine; they now have a “ Ukrainian Foreign Legion “


----------



## LimaPanther (Mar 3, 2022)

And my question that I asked in a different Forum, who are the head senior NCOs and officers? You know that Ukraine is not going to supply all the officers and Senior NCOs. So who are the LTCs, Majors, Capts, E-7s,8s,&9s? Active operatives from the US & other countries?


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 3, 2022)

Nope, nope and more nope.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 4, 2022)

From what I've dug up, just a lot of 20-30 something males, among them ex-pat Ukrainians, many without any military training, making their way to Poland. Cannon fodder.

How many former professional Senior NCOs and Officers from Western armies are going to leave the wife and kiddies for a gig that pays next to nothing and is doomed to failure?

Not exactly the kind of lucrative contract work former professionals are attracted to.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 4, 2022)

Everyone wants to be part of "the good fight."  It doesn't matter how misguided, how dangerous, or how real/fake it is.  We saw it with Syria, during the BLM fad, and now it's Ukraine.  Most Americans have so little to worry about in their daily lives that they are more than willing to run off and fight other peoples' battles.  Some have so much to worry about, that leaving their lives behind and starting new as a modern-day crusader seems appealing.

Until/unless I come down on orders, or I lose someone or something important to me in this conflict, I'm content to sit this one out for now.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 9, 2022)

Gunz said:


> From what I've dug up, just a lot of 20-30 something males, among them ex-pat Ukrainians, many without any military training, making their way to Poland. Cannon fodder.
> 
> How many former professional Senior NCOs and Officers from Western armies are going to leave the wife and kiddies for a gig that pays next to nothing and is doomed to failure?
> 
> Not exactly the kind of lucrative contract work former professionals are attracted to.


Historically, some of those "bullet catchers" become pretty damn good at the trade.


----------



## pardus (Mar 12, 2022)

There are something like 20,000 foreign volunteers there now.


----------



## Archangel27 (Mar 13, 2022)

Ukraine’s New Foreign Legion Takes the Fight to Russian Forces

The Journal has done a short article on some of the volunteers heading over.  Putting this here if anyone is interested.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 13, 2022)

Gunz said:


> From what I've dug up, just a lot of 20-30 something males, among them ex-pat Ukrainians, many without any military training, making their way to Poland. Cannon fodder.
> 
> How many former professional Senior NCOs and Officers from Western armies are going to leave the wife and kiddies for a gig that pays next to nothing and is doomed to failure?
> 
> Not exactly the kind of lucrative contract work former professionals are attracted to.



Poland had a significant Ukrainian minority.  We can call them Cannon Fodder and whatever, but this is their country and if they want it they will have to fight for it.  Over 100k Ukrainians possess either permanent residency or temporary residency in Poland.  I can't find the article to back this up, but over 10k Ukrainian Men have crossed the border back into Ukraine to answer the general mobilization call in the last week.

In regards to others going?  Seeing a crazy number of like 40k foreign volunteers joining?  Is that real?  Based on what we've seen from Russian infantry, the random fat American whose only exposure to Military Training was playing CoD likely has more training than a Russian regular on a 3 year enlistment.

ETA- Beggars can't be choosers.

ETA2- My source for my claim on Ukrainians living in Polad going to Ukraine was from a FRA 24 report but google is sucking for me. It's not in a clipped report on their youtube channel.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 13, 2022)

The longer the Ukrainian resistance lasts and the longer they can hold out, the longer they have to train inexperienced FNGs and feed them forward to gain combat exposure and bust their cherries. And the longer they resist and are successful the more volunteers they’ll attract, both newbies…and veterans like our own @pardus. And if the Ukrainians start taking back significant chunks of territory, they’ll attract even more volunteers.

When I posted about cannon fodder, just ten days ago, the situation was ten days more in doubt than it is today. The situation can change rapidly, from day to day, with setbacks or breakthroughs on either side.

I sincerely hope the pendulum continues to shift significantly against the Russians. If those numbers you posted are good, Putin could have a nightmare on his hands. I got no problem with piles of dead Russians.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 16, 2022)

Now if they can keep these idiots off of IG/FB/TW that will be an accomplishment.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 16, 2022)

Breakdown of nationalities of volunteers. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504080415585447936


----------

